# Boats



## discostud

What kind of boat does everyone have? I have a flat bottom


----------



## carnut1100

11 foot aluminium dinghy with oars. Horrible.
14 foot aluminium dinghy with 25hp outboard. Nice.


----------



## styx

What for I live in Nevada


----------



## Jerseyzuks

I have a 14ft modified V hull with an electric and a 8.8hp gas motor.


----------



## skip

I have a 14' river john we use for floating and fishing. If I go below the local dam to catfish, I have a 4-1/2 hp Merc to go on it.


----------



## The_Blob

I have a 14' fiberglass v-bottom of unknown manufacture (came from Sears I think) that is older than I am with a 7.5 hp twin cylinder mercury that sips fuel... very nice 

what I really want to get is a large enclosed pontoon boat

i ALMOST bought a 3 BR houseboat off ebay for < $1000, but it had no engines & had to be removed _*immediately*_... i just didn't have the time to last-minute all the permits & tugboat rental & the yard owner wouldn't return my emails about renting space for another month until i could get my ducks in a row


----------



## 73CJMan

I repair boats for a living. I live on a house boat in the summer on the lake, in the winter I put it in a 'Pole Barn' and live in it hooked up to a sewer system. I always figured it would be a good way to move without much power, just put it in the river a let it drift. I have a zodiac w/15HP and a PWC water bike too.


----------



## odin

Are you allowed to anchor a houseboat out in the middle of a lake or will people get ticked off?


----------



## 73CJMan

Private lakes it's OK, but public waterways you can't leave the boat at anchor unattended.


----------



## The_Blob

of course if you could buy a 1 foot easement off a friend (a _*good*_ friend) with coastal property, you could say that was the mooring point. 

I suppose the easement would have to be large enough to reach a public road as well...


----------



## SJZ

styx said:


> What for I live in Nevada


Have you looked behind Hoover Dam?


----------



## webdog

Ill jump in.

We have a 41' Islander Freeport Center cockpit Ketch. 

It is setup for deep water sailing and "could" go pretty much anywhere in the world, though it is slow... 

Has about 100 gal fuel, 200 gal fresh water, vw pathfinder engine and a genset for power.


----------



## wildman800

I don't own a boat larger than a 12 ft canoe, however, I have 30 years experiene w/ powered vessels, hold a capt's license (Master of Towing Vessels), licensed for Inland waters, Great Lakes, and Western Rivers, presently work/live onboard for 30 days w/15 days off at home for good behavior, have sailed across the N. Atlantic, Med (including the Agean, Adriatic, and Black Seas, among others), the Gulf of Mexico, and Carribean (extensively).

It is illegal to anchor within the confines of a navigable channel.

Sailboats do NOT have the Right-of-Way in most meeting, passing, and overtaking situations when their engines are on the line (OTL).

Under the Heirarchy Rules, They only have some status when strictly under sail, in regards to their course and the direction of the wind!

Radios should never be operated in the high power mode unless high power is required to establish and maintain communications, such as during EMERGENCY communications!

Never let PRIDE or ARROGANCE let you violate the UNIVERSAL LAW of GROSS TONNAGE! The simple explanation of this law is: If you come into contact with a larger vessel while underway, the smaller boat will lose everytime, with the results being serious injury and often, DEATH! It's hard to enjoy life when you're laying on the bottom of a watery environment.

Learn, Love, and LIVE, the RULES of the ROAD! (1972 COLREGS)

I'll go to my corner now and behave.....


----------



## UncleJoe

16' aluminium canoe that has countless miles of whitewater behind it.


----------



## sailaway

I have a 1985 Oday 31, we sail the keel off of it in the spring, summer and fall. It has a 2cyl. Universal Diesel on it and caries 40 gals. of water and 20 gals. of fuel. It burns 1 gal./hr. @ 7 kn. The boat has 110 at the dock and 12v. while travelling. We travel and spend alot of weekends on it in the summer. I drag a 10' Zodiac tender and a jet ski behind it. Our 4th boat is a 15' Checkmate speed boat w/ a 115 Merc on the back. The salon can be heated with the diesel or a candle lantern. We can also cook with an alcohal stove. The batteries are charged with a solar pannel or a wind generator. It is a nicely self contained piece of equiptment.


----------



## bigjohn

I have a 14' aluminium jon boat with a 10hp johnson and an older deck mounted trolling motor. The boat was given to me after the owner hit a stump head on at speed. I cut and refabed a new frontend. the motor I did some tradeing for. the trolling motor and trailer the boat owner let me have very cheap. I made a platform on the front and mounted the trolling motor and a pedistal seat. the boat also has a nice live well.


----------



## Turtle

I am a former Coastie . . . I've had all the boats I ever want to deal with already . . . I'll stay on land, thanks. lol


----------



## bunkerbob

With as much rain as we have had this week maybe I should look into one. All I have now is an inflatable canoe, and a couple of fishing float tubes.


----------



## GatorDude

Got rid of the boat. I had a 19' open sailing dinghy that was pretty nice. But, it was expensive to store and maintain and I really hadn't used it in many years. Now, I've got an inflatable air mattress . . . . :nuts:


----------



## allen_idaho

I've got a 4-man inflatible raft with a 12v trolling motor. 

And a 12-foot fiberglass canoe. 

I used to have a 20' boat that belonged to my dad. But it had been kept up at my Grandfather's place. Over the years, somebody completely destroyed it. So I scrapped it. 

I also used to build Weldcraft and Duckworth aluminum jet boats. And I've repaired large fishing vessels for years.


----------



## bunkerbob

I've been told numerous times that 'boats' are just holes in the water you pour money into.


----------



## UncleJoe

I don't know Bob. 
With you being on the west side of the San Andreas, you might want to have a boat around to get to the mainland when your little corner of the world becomes an island.


----------



## sailaway

bunkerbob said:


> I've been told numerous times that 'boats' are just holes in the water you pour money into.


My fiberglass money funnel, doesn't cost as much as a piece of realestate does when it comes to taxes. I figure maintenance, dockage, haul out and winter storage cost $250.00-$300.00/month year round. When I'm tired of the sunset in a particular location or decide my neighbor is an a$$%@($ I can always move to a new location. I do run into increased costs when we travel on it and want to stay at a nice marina instead of anchoring out.


----------



## bunkerbob

Its not fair, you guys are ganging up on me. First, I can't drown if I sleepwalk at night outside, well maybe right now with the rain and all. Second, my money pit will gain in value as time goes on, almost payed off, taxes will be about what Sailaway pays in dock fees. :woohoo:
And Unclejoe, I always wanted to live on a desert island.
Stop picking on me or I will go down in the pit for the rest of the day.eep::surrender:


----------



## Turtle

bunkerbob said:


> Stop picking on me or I will go down in the pit for the rest of the day.eep::surrender:


LMAO!!! Bob, I love that you are the only person I know who can make that threat and actually MEAN it! lol


----------



## UncleJoe

bunkerbob said:


> And Unclejoe, I always wanted to live on a desert island.
> Stop picking on me or I will go down in the pit for the rest of the day.eep::surrender:


OKaaaaaaaay :ignore:


----------



## bunkerbob

UncleJoe said:


> OKaaaaaaaay :ignore:


Dang it, you guys give up to easy....:beercheer:


----------



## kyfarmer

10 ft. john boat and 15 ft. canoe. Had a 17 ft. Vhull walk through nice boat. Sold it to put in new septic system.  It's gota go somewhere. You could say my boat crapped out on me. Ok lame, what ya gona do about it. It was a crappy joke.


----------



## sailaway

bunkerbob said:


> Dang it, you guys give up to easy....:beercheer:


Hey Bob,:wave: I've been giving your boating predicament some thought, :scratch what I have come up with is one of those 3 wheeled land cruisers you see sailing out in the desert. I'm not sure what the coast guard lighting configuration is,:dunno:but you could atleast sail and maybe invite us all to Bunker Bobs Yacht Club for a regatta.:2thumb:


----------



## bunkerbob

sailaway said:


> Hey Bob,:wave: I've been giving your boating predicament some thought, :scratch what I have come up with is one of those 3 wheeled land cruisers you see sailing out in the desert. I'm not sure what the coast guard lighting configuration is,:dunno:but you could atleast sail and maybe invite us all to Bunker Bobs Yacht Club for a regatta.:2thumb:


How about the ******* Yacht Club ya all...


----------



## TechAdmin

If shtf any where near water I'm a goner. I hate the water and everything in it.


----------



## sailaway

bunkerbob said:


> How about the ******* Yacht Club ya all...


Only if you use old car tires for flower pots at the front entrance, but one must be painted red and the other green.


----------



## UncleJoe

The only Yacht I have is my 16' canoe. Can I be in the club?  You can always tow me if I can't keep up.


----------



## sailaway

UncleJoe said:


> The only Yacht I have is my 16' canoe. Can I be in the club?  You can always tow me if I can't keep up.


Uncle Joe, I'll race you with my $1.27 Cabelas Canoe. Bunker Bob can shoot the starting gun, I bet he would love to do that!:beercheer: lol sail


----------



## UncleJoe

sailaway said:


> Uncle Joe, I'll race you with my $1.27 Cabelas Canoe.


Are we going on your lake, or one of my creeks?

I think I can take you on the whitewater. 

BTW Mine was $1.27 cheaper.


----------



## bunkerbob

sailaway said:


> Uncle Joe, I'll race you with my $1.27 Cabelas Canoe. Bunker Bob can shoot the starting gun, I bet he would love to do that!:beercheer: lol sail


Across the bow of course, me matey!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

12 foot aluminum boat with trolling motor and 7 hp gas motor. Three canoes, 15 to 16 footers (all three were free). Two kayaks and several inflatables. (We like to play on the water.)


----------



## Ridgerunner

I have a 14ft Western Aluminum with a 15 hp evenrude

and a 1971 pipe stone 15.5 foot fiberglass tri-hull 120hpo mercrusier I/o


----------



## ajsmith

I have the opportunity to get a fixer upper for $50 dollars. It was offered to me last summer and the price is still good. The same gal has it that I got my pick up box trailer from. I'll go from memory (that's scary) The boat is a fiberglass V hull, it looks to be about 14 ft. long. It has what I think is a 5 horse out board (pretty old), no fuel tank. It has what looks like a rub mark on the side at about the water line and the gal said it leaks at that spot. The boat it self would need a good cleaning and some refurbishment but seems solid. It comes with a trailer, while not pretty, it seems to be in good shape. The only other problem is the only water I like to play in is my shower every morning. I do think it would be a fun project (i can hear the wife screaming already). What do ya'll think? Good buy or pass on the deal??? :dunno:


----------



## The_Blob

ajsmith said:


> I have the opportunity to get a fixer upper for $50 dollars. It was offered to me last summer and the price is still good. The same gal has it that I got my pick up box trailer from. I'll go from memory (that's scary) The boat is a fiberglass V hull, it looks to be about 14 ft. long. It has what I think is a 5 horse out board (pretty old), no fuel tank. It has what looks like a rub mark on the side at about the water line and the gal said it leaks at that spot. The boat it self would need a good cleaning and some refurbishment but seems solid. It comes with a trailer, while not pretty, it seems to be in good shape. The only other problem is the only water I like to play in is my shower every morning. I do think it would be a fun project (i can hear the wife screaming already). What do ya'll think? Good buy or pass on the deal??? :dunno:


 even if the boat is scrap, it's worth $50 for the trailer... that's a _*no brainer*_


----------



## ajsmith

The_Blob said:


> even if the boat is scrap, it's worth $50 for the trailer... that's a _*no brainer*_


lol...yeah I know, I'm just trying to talk myself into another project.  Heck the trailer even has old school Mag wheels on it, probably get $20 or $30 just for those. :dunno: We'll see...................


----------



## Meerkat

We had a money pit.It has 2, 4cy.inlines in it,double trouble on everything.

Someone told us about this place to buy engine parts ,it saved us 3 times the money we would have throwed at it.

After Market Marine was good service ,parts were ok and onj time.This was 16 years ago,but I noticed it has a web site and it has a forum [I can't load the page with dial up].

I may be calling them for parts for this 65 Evinrude for our jon boat.

Aftermarket Marine Home Page


----------



## Meerkat

ajsmith said:


> I have the opportunity to get a fixer upper for $50 dollars. It was offered to me last summer and the price is still good. The same gal has it that I got my pick up box trailer from. I'll go from memory (that's scary) The boat is a fiberglass V hull, it looks to be about 14 ft. long. It has what I think is a 5 horse out board (pretty old), no fuel tank. It has what looks like a rub mark on the side at about the water line and the gal said it leaks at that spot. The boat it self would need a good cleaning and some refurbishment but seems solid. It comes with a trailer, while not pretty, it seems to be in good shape. The only other problem is the only water I like to play in is my shower every morning. I do think it would be a fun project (i can hear the wife screaming already). What do ya'll think? Good buy or pass on the deal??? :dunno:


 At least if you fix it it will be right if you know what your doing of course.

Check on what it will cost then spread it out ovr tiem,maybe wife won't care.

We are doing the same thing with a 18ft old jon boat,65 Evinrude.

Good luck


----------



## ajsmith

Meerkat said:


> At least if you fix it it will be right if you know what your doing of course.
> 
> Check on what it will cost then spread it out ovr tiem,maybe wife won't care.
> 
> We are doing the same thing with a 18ft old jon boat,65 Evinrude.
> 
> Good luck


Meerkat, yes I know what I need to do to fix the boat, I would get my best friend to to it, he really does know what he's doing. 

Not to worried about the cost as it don't cost much to sit till I save up the money to work on it. But...I haven't went out to get it yet because the wife seems to be having a case of permanent PMS for the last couple of months, (got a job transfer and don't like it), so I'm trying not to "rock the boat"......

Good luck with your 18ft jon............


----------



## drifter0069

i just picked up a 14' 1950 lonestar semi v hull aluminum boat and trailer for free. bought a 9.8hp mercury outboard for it for $400. i can go roughly 45 miles on the ohio river with it on 3 1/2 gallons of fuel. by myself it runs around 18-20 mph. i love it.


----------



## ajsmith

drifter0069 said:


> i just picked up a 14' 1950 lonestar semi v hull aluminum boat and trailer for free. bought a 9.8hp mercury outboard for it for $400. i can go roughly 45 miles on the ohio river with it on 3 1/2 gallons of fuel. by myself it runs around 18-20 mph. i love it.


Sweet, I like things that are free....


----------

